# Battlestar Galactica Season 3 Starts 10/06/06



## SoJo (Oct 9, 2003)

Get those season passes ready

Last nights Scifi Pilot of Eureka had the trailer for BSG 3 you can check it out here
http://darko.ca/season3.mpg

Can't wait.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Just when I thought I was out they pull me back in!

Maybe I can induce a coma for 10 weeks to survive the wait.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

:up:


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

The link's dead now. Is the preview available online anywhere? I actually TiVo'd the Eureka replay this past Monday I think... I wonder if the preview replayed.


----------



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

Mike20878 said:


> The link's dead now. Is the preview available online anywhere? I actually TiVo'd the Eureka replay this past Monday I think... I wonder if the preview replayed.


My wife watched Eureka and said she wasn't impressed. I haven't seen it yet but can tell you that the BSG preview is at about 1 hour 28 minutes into the show.


----------

